# Avira vs. Avast vs. Kaspersky



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering what everybody thought about these three antivirus programs. I'm fixing to buy one and I thought I'd get your guys opinions first. The reason I'm going with them is that they all received top ratings from review websites.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think any one of them would be adequate.

Do you know there are ones out there that are free to use for the home user?

Have a read here on how to protect your PC:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html

BG


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm thinking Kaspersky, since they seem to have the best ratings overall. Thanks for the link though, that's a good article.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You should be OK Kaspersky, it is well known A/V.

Where did you read these reviews?

BG


----------



## SidMax (Jan 7, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> You should be OK Kaspersky, it is well known A/V.


AV Comparatives awarded them as being the best Antivirus in 2011.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

SidMax said:


> AV Comparatives awarded them as being the best Antivirus in 2011.


I personally never pay attention to those so called tests since they are not real world tests. There is not one antivirus utility that is 100 percent accurate and their effectiveness is based on computer habits, software installed, and other factors that are different between users and computers. If you ever noticed, different testing sites usually comes up with different best antivirus of the year. Every once in a while one or two may agree but...

IMO, just following the advise give in the link in basementgeeks post and you should be good to go as long as you dont do anything stupid.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, like SidMax said, AV Comparative rated Kaspersky 100% for 2011, and it's also in the top 5 according to PC Mag. and Consumers Reports. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, and it also sounds cooler, too.


----------



## SidMax (Jan 7, 2012)

sobeit said:


> There is not one antivirus utility that is 100 percent accurate and their effectiveness is based on computer habits, software installed, and other factors that are different between users and computers.


Nothing to say against that; even more, I support the idea. I was just saying that Kaspersky got that award, because someone failed to argument why kaspersky is good.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

To be honest, the following combination will protect your PC just fine:

AVAST (Free) *+* Regular scans with Malwarebytes & SuperAntiSpyware (Free) *+* Windows Firewall (Free)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Personally, i would not use Kaspersky, I have it at the moment and it has caused me more trouble than any other program I have used before


----------



## winki_geek (Jan 20, 2012)

1. kaspershy 
2. avira
3. any other but avast
well that my chice any way


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Wheeee, we got quite a few different opinions going there; however, Kaspersky seems to have stayed on top throughout. Anyway, I just got Kaspersky Pure.


----------

